# Initiated Last Night



## ThanatosTA (Jan 30, 2013)

Last night I was initiated as an EA!  Thanks to everyone here and at the Lodge that gave advice and encouragement to move forward in my quest for Light.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 30, 2013)

Most excellent. Congrats Brother. Your journey will be most rewarding!


----------



## CStevenson (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats brother.  I am also very new so I cannot offer any advice.  I can tell you that everytime I go to my lodge I become more assured that I made one of the best decisions in my life.  I can only hope that you have the same experience.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mac (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome in to the fraternity, brother.  I hope you have a great ritual instructor to guide you along the way, along with other knowledgeable brethren who can answer your questions.  Enjoy the journey.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## Ratchet (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations on your Initiation !


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats, brother. I hope your journey is a rewarding one. I know mine has been for me.


----------



## DJGurkins (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats on the new journey.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jan 31, 2013)

Congratulations Brother! Welcome to your first step on a lifelong journey. It is my sincerest hope that you find it as rewarding as I have.


----------



## widows son (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats brother.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I even found out that someone at work belonged to a lodge in the last state he lived.  He hasn't been to lodge in about 15 years or so, but maybe if I bug him enough....


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 1, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

ThanatosTA said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I even found out that someone at work belonged to a lodge in the last state he lived.  He hasn't been to lodge in about 15 years or so, but maybe if I bug him enough....



It is funny how that happens. There is a guy I went to church with for several years and just found out a couple of months ago he was a Mason. He just received his 50-year pin in December. One of the instructors at the Army school where I teach is a Mason also and I am trying to get him back in Lodge also. Good luck Brother.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 3, 2013)

Having a brother at work would have made the "work" easier and I would have learned it quicker. I wished I would have had that opportunity, dont squander it. As much as those brothers help you, you may be helping them to by getting them involved again.
:thumbup:


----------



## cog41 (Feb 4, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## Roy Vance (Mar 16, 2013)

Congradulations, Brother. Welcome to the Fraternaty. I hope you are Blessed with a knowledgable and patient ritual instructor and I also hope your journey through the remaining degrees is as rewarding and exciting for you as it was for me.


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Greetings and Congratulations to you in starting your journey. May it be a Blessed one.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Greetings and Congratulations to you also, CStevenson. May you have a Blessed journey as well.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

